# Haven't posted here in 2 years.  Still thinking about the forces...



## cryptic (17 Jun 2012)

Hey all I haven't posted here in 2 years.  I forgot I had this account, I actually just found my first post on google a few minutes ago.

I still think about the Canadian Forces and if it's for me.

My job for a good while, 4 and a half years,  has been cleaning.  I make $17 hour.

I still don't know what I want to do with my life though.  My main interest is computers since that is what I enjoy.  I don't really see any computer related jobs on the forces job directory though.  Seems like the closest thing would like sonar, but that doesn't interest me.

I can't afford school and even if I could I don't what I would choose in the IT field.

At one point I thought about infantry, but after some reading it looks like many people are waiting years to get in for that.  It doesn't look to be in demand anymore.

I am not really sure what to do.  I don't think its a could idea to choose something at random.  Maybe someone could share their experience.  Maybe someone here was in a similar situation.

The military peaks my interest as you work with great people and as a team.  Must feel good to serve your country and make an impact.  I could drop everything and go if I knew what I want to do.

cheers.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jun 2012)

Computers is a broad topic, but you obviously didn't see the ACISS trade and its IST sub occupation? If you want computers in the CF, thats where you're going to be working as a network admin/helpdesk guy.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jun 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> If you want computers in the CF, thats where you're going to be working as a network admin/helpdesk guy.



ATIS tech also. My current unit has a section full of them and *all* they do is IT.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> ATIS tech also. My current unit has a section full of them and *all* they do is IT.



Definitely if you want the RCAF route.


----------



## cryptic (18 Jun 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Computers is a broad topic, but you obviously didn't see the ACISS trade and its IST sub occupation? If you want computers in the CF, thats where you're going to be working as a network admin/helpdesk guy.


I didn't check Airforce so it didn't show up.

Mind you I am also only putting Grade 10+ and High School education because that is all I have.

I found the job you were referring to - http://forces.ca/en/job/aerospacetelecommunicationinformationsystemstechnician-18#info-1

Anything really computer related.  Engineering, networking, programming, repair, etc.  I didn't think they would have these for military career choices.  It looks like networking and repair are the closest I will get unless I missed something out of my education.

I would have to score high on the CFAT before I would even consider discussing my choice with a recruiter?  If I scored low they might say I am only fit as a cook.

cheers


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Jun 2012)

cryptic said:
			
		

> Hey all I haven't posted here in 2 years.  I forgot I had this account, I actually just found my first post on google a few minutes ago.
> 
> I still think about the Canadian Forces and if it's for me.
> 
> ...



Cleaning? The RCR is the best option for you I would say   ;D


----------



## werner32 (18 Jun 2012)

Regardless of what you decide to do in the Military, I believe the most important thing is to start thinking about your retirement.

There are not too many jobs out there with as good a pension plan as the Canadian Forces(regardless of recently parliment changes).
RCMP pension plan is 35years vice our 25yrs .

Ive been in for 16yrs and now i see new PTE's driving new cars...not like when I got in thats for sure


----------



## cryptic (19 Jun 2012)

werner32 said:
			
		

> Regardless of what you decide to do in the Military, I believe the most important thing is to start thinking about your retirement.
> 
> There are not too many jobs out there with as good a pension plan as the Canadian Forces(regardless of recently parliment changes).
> RCMP pension plan is 35years vice our 25yrs .
> ...


thanks werner I have been told this many times.  My older friends brother is in the military.  He is in his mid 40s and can retire in a few years.  He likes his job though and I think he is going to keep on going.

I just want to make a good choice, be satisfied, and happy.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Jun 2012)

cryptic said:
			
		

> I just want to make a good choice, be satisfied, and happy.



Well, sometimes, in order for that to happen, you have to take a risk and accept that it might not work out.


----------



## mariomike (19 Jun 2012)

werner32 said:
			
		

> RCMP pension plan is 35years vice our 25yrs .



Regarding RCMP pensions, for what it is worth,

Pension Plan
 •20 years service: retirement with penalty
 •25 years service: full pension
 •35 years service: maximum pension
http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/recruiting-recrutement/rm-mr/salary-avantages-eng.htm


----------



## cryptic (19 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Well, sometimes, in order for that to happen, you have to take a risk and accept that it might not work out.


got that right...

I would like to hear from some people in this career though.


----------



## GAP (19 Jun 2012)

There's all kinds of threads outlining different careers. Enjoy


----------



## Mushroom (22 Jun 2012)

cryptic said:
			
		

> I still don't know what I want to do with my life though.



Why does everybody that dosnt know what they want to do with their life turn to the military? It's actually kind of a peeve of mine hearing this from people. The military is not a " well I didn't know what else to do " kind of career and I know you said you've been thinking about it for 2 years but if it wasn't right for you two years ago what makes it a better option for you now? Other than your not interested in any kind of funding/scholarships/loans you could possibly get for school not that you would know what to take if you were. 

 The application process takes a fair bit of time and ACISS selections are complete for the year so your still a good chunk of time from the new fiscal year so you'll have lots more time to think about it but really it all starts with you showin some initiative, going down to your local CFRC filling out an application an completing your aptitude.

Good luck


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jun 2012)

Mushroom said:
			
		

> Why does everybody that dosnt know what they want to do with their life turn to the military?



Because the military is an option. Some people only figure out that the military is what they want to do while they are doing it. Nothing wrong with that.




> The military is not a " well I didn't know what else to do "  kind of career



Sure it is. Some people join not knowing it will be their career, it just ends up that way. Some people, like me, wake up at 5 years old knowing they will do this (though i have to admit, i questioned my choice of career for the first 3 years, glad i stuck to it). But in the end, you never know if you will like it - or even if it is for you - until you try it.

I have my own opinions on good/bad reasons for people to join up but, in the end, as a leader, i don't care what brought my soldiers to me. I just care that they are here. I have a mission to accomplish and regardless of the reasons why, folks have volunteered to help me get it done.


----------

